# Never dull cuts everything lathe tool



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 17, 2009)

Just figured I would share this tool with you guys, I am quite fond of it. 
I built this tool for spindles, it has an indexable 6 sided Cermet (ceramic) insert and cuts everything on the planet (except for diamonds of course) like butter. If or when it ever gets dull there are 5 more cutting edges on it. Hope you like it>>>>>>>>>>>>>JK


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, I'll send my address so you can share it with me.Since I/m the first to comment I get my sharing time frist, right? How long do I get to keep it?:biggrin::biggrin:  How about sharing where you purchased the inserts. Others may know but I'm not sure I do. Thanks...it looks like a really neat tool.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



greeneyedblackcat said:


> Just figured I would share this tool with you guys, I am quite fond of it.
> I built this tool for spindles, it has an indexable 6 sided Cermet (ceramic) insert and cuts everything on the planet (except for diamonds of course) like butter. If or when it ever gets dull there are 5 more cutting edges on it. Hope you like it>>>>>>>>>>>>>JK


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Apr 17, 2009)

I was talking to my friend in the metal working business about ceramic cutters and he thought they would make wonderful lathe tools, you just confirmed that thought process.  I bet it works very nicely on aluminum.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 17, 2009)

Don, The inserts are from ebay, the one is a Cermet TNMG model, there are many different profiles to choose from.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 18, 2009)

I tried Googling Cermet and found the company. They do make a wide variety of very high tech products but the cutters were not to be found on their web site.
Any idea of how to find the source supplier?


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 18, 2009)

Frank, Cermet is a class of inserts not a brand name, Try searching this "Cermet TNMG 332 8g"  The  best place to buy Cermets is ebay if you can find what your looking for there it will be cheaper.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 18, 2009)

Now that gets me thinking as well. Got a....got a few boxes of ceramic inserts at the shop. Not that style, but........hhhmmmmm. Hadn't thought of trying them before.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 18, 2009)

Paul, Cermets cut everything like butter


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 18, 2009)

Here are some 322 cermets on Ebay cheap. http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-10-SINTE...temQQimsxZ20090331?IMSfp=TL090331152010r25949  (Sorry that listing ended)


----------



## RHossack (Apr 18, 2009)

I like that ... nice.

What did you use for a shaft?


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 18, 2009)

3/8" drill rod from MSC


----------



## markgum (Apr 18, 2009)

hmmmm  I see there are some of those avaiable on e-bay in lots of 50.  may have to jump on those when the $$ arrive on Payday.
thanks for the idea.


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 19, 2009)

JK,

Very nice tool.  I have  a similar tool with a carbide cutter that I use mainly for Truestone blanks.  Are you saying that the Cermet TNMG 332 8g cutters are actually stronger and/or stay sharper longer than carbide?  

Thanks.

Jim Smith


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 19, 2009)

Jim, Here is the low down on Cermet"s


*Why use Cermets ?*
Longer run life - up to 20 x carbide
Faster feeds and speeds - greater productivity
Better surface finishes
More resistant to heat and chemical attack
Reduced energy use
Quieter, cleaner, feed smoother and stay cooler
Cermets are very tough at cutting temperatures
More economical - more throughput, faster speeds & longer tool life​ 



*A cermet is a composite material composed of ceramic (cer) and metallic (met) materials. A cermet is ideally designed to have the optimal properties of both a ceramic, such as high temperature resistance and hardness, and those of a metal, such as the ability to undergo plastic deformation. The metal is used as a binder for an oxide, boride, carbide, or alumina. Generally, the metallic elements used are nickel, molybdenum, and cobalt. Depending on the physical structure of the material, cermets can also be metal matrix composites, but cermets are usually less than 20% metal by volume.*

*Cermets are being used instead of tungsten carbide in saws and other brazed tools due to their superior wear and corrosion properties. TiCN, TiC, TiN and similar can be brazed like tungsten carbide if properly prepared however they require special handling during grinding.*
*More complex materials, known as Cermet 2 or Cermet II, are being utilized since they give considerably longer life in cutting tools while both brazing and grinding like tungsten carbide.*
*Some types of cermets are also being considered for use as spacecraft shielding as they resist the high velocity impacts of micrometeoroids and orbital debris much more effectively than more traditional spacecraft materials such as aluminum and other metals.*


----------



## mywoodshopca (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice! Just finished making my carbide tool last night.. Never got to try it out yet though.. may need to get some of these inserts for it :biggrin:

Thanks for the info!


----------

